# Thoughts on the new Kurzweil K2700?



## stabsteer (Jan 21, 2021)

K2700 - KURZWEIL It's the Sound®







kurzweil.com


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 21, 2021)

I saw the announcement and looks pretty impressive. if I were in the market for something like that I would definitely be taking it for a spin.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 21, 2021)

“480 x 272 pixel high resolution color LCD”
Well, it’s higher resolution than a 7 segment LED I suppose... 
No MIDI 2 or poly aftertouch and less flash than a Forte (16GB vs 4.5GB).


----------



## stabsteer (Jan 23, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> “480 x 272 pixel high resolution color LCD”
> Well, it’s higher resolution than a 7 segment LED I suppose...
> No MIDI 2 or poly aftertouch and less flash than a Forte (16GB vs 4.5GB).


Yeah the display is pretty sad. It does look like it has aftertouch though. As a controller though it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 23, 2021)

Had a few Kurzeil products over the years. If I was in the market for a controller and sounds, this would likely be on the list.


----------



## Stefcien (Jan 25, 2021)

I am still in love with my K2000 lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2021)

The K2700 is a great anachronistic board, based on very old yet GREAT architecture (VAST). It is obsolete on arrival. Yet, as a happy K2500 owner, I sort of want one hehe.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2021)

Here’s a six year old video of a pal of mine jamming on my K2500 put through a crappy Squier guitar amp in my studio...

Still a very capable synth...

View attachment FullSizeRender.mp4


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 25, 2021)

I've used Kurzweil keyboards for many years for doing live performances with a band. In fact, my live rig still includes now rather old SP4 as a stage piano.

The thing with Kurzweil products, in general, is that they typically (IMO) age well, as their principal architecture doesn't change dramatically over the years but they're rather adding some more modern features to their sonic heritage. Traditionally, Kurzweil was always strong in classic keys, organs, synths, and especially strings and orchestral sounds, which, while they can not match modern Kontakt libraries, are still at the top when talking about hardware. The same goes for included FX's.

For me, the most interesting update in more recent Kurzweil products (Forte, Artis, K, and SP series) is the addition of sampled acoustic pianos. However, those based on the now ancient Triple Strike system, have proven very effective for cutting through the sound of the band, though I wouldn't dream of using them in my compositional work. 

With all this being said, I'm hoping to replace my SP4 with SP6 in the future when the gigging season starts again.


----------

